# Holding the Handle, Light Grip Pressure



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello, I got this from about.com and hope this helps:

Light Grip Pressure
The hands must work together as a single unit when striking a ball with power. There are three common and fundamentally sound grips from which to choose.

In addition to the type of grip you choose, another characteristic of a sound grip is light grip pressure. Gripping the club too tight can cause thin, weak shots that slice. A lighter grip enhances wrist hinge - a vital power source in the swing. This light pressure also increases the amount of clubface rotation, thus improving your chance of squaring the club at impact.

On a scale of 1 to 10, where 1 is light and 10 is tight, I recommend a pressure of 4 or 5. This allows the club to be swung with power and control. At address, feel relaxed and tension-free in your hands and forearms.

Sam Snead said, "Hold the club as if you had a little baby bird in your hand." This pressure, combined with the proper placement of the hands on the handle, will give you your greatest chance to produce longer, straighter shots.

Would appreciate your comments and experiences, ideas on this matter!


----------



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

*I agree.*

From experience I can say what you say is true.

Good Comment.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Good post. Everything you said is absolutely true. :thumbsup: 
But there are people who have never held a baby bird. Everyone on the forum holds golf clubs though. Golf Magazine said something a couple months ago that you shouldn't hold the club any tighter when you swing than you do when you hold the grip at waist level, with the shaft at a 45 degree angle from straight up and down.


----------

